
IBM makes movie moving atoms - shawndumas
http://www.loopinsight.com/2013/05/01/ibm-makes-movie-moving-atoms/
======
shawndumas
Making of...

[http://www.youtube.com/watch?annotation_id=annotation_211263...](http://www.youtube.com/watch?annotation_id=annotation_211263&feature=iv&src_vid=oSCX78-8-q0&v=xA4QWwaweWA)

